# Drill Press Cabinet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am finally finished with my drill press makeover. I had previously posted pics of my table. It is working great.

My drill press is a bench model w/ 3/4hp motor so it is kinda heavy and hard to move about. I have solved that problem.

The cabinet is made from birch plywood. It has a 1/2 inch back, and the top is made from a 1 3/4 inch solid core door covered with white formica. Very solid and steady.

I built drawers for the cabinet to store all of my drilling and sanding needs. I mounted the cabinet on a Harbor Freight mobile base. Now it is easy to move about as needed.

Note: Look closely and you will see my bench vise mounted on a one inch piece of Baltic Birch ( two 1/2 inch pieces glued together) and bolted to the metal base pf the press. That is working out nicely for everyday hack saw jobs. If needed, I can easily undo the carriage bolts and move the vise to my work bench and bolt it down and bang away!!!

Paint is Battleship Gray.

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice--you got a lot of storage in a fairly small space!! I like that.

earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice, Mike.

I like all the storage you have built into the base.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice Mike. Now you've my wheels turning about something similar!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cool Mike!!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job. Compact but with lots of storage.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. I hope I have generated some inspiration for y'all's version.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Very impressive. You have certainly inspired me. It is on my to-do list.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

*Cabinet wheels*

Hi Mike
Great cabinet, you have realy put some work into it.
I am about to set up my new drill press and would like to adapt some of your ideas. My new work shop is an old Australian barn. Raised of the ground to tray truck height and has t&g board floor that will require my machines to be re leveled each time they are moved 
Your assemble looks very interesting but I carn't quite figure out how you have set up the wheels and feet.
Could please post some more photo's.
Cheers
JT
Laharum Victoria Australia


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

rjtwin501 said:


> Hi Mike
> Great cabinet, you have realy put some work into it.
> I am about to set up my new drill press and would like to adapt some of your ideas. My new work shop is an old Australian barn. Raised of the ground to tray truck height and has t&g board floor that will require my machines to be re leveled each time they are moved
> Your assemble looks very interesting but I carn't quite figure out how you have set up the wheels and feet.
> ...


The mobile base is the Harbor Freight model. It comes with two fixed casters and two swivel casters. You have to provide the boards to go in between the frame corners. 1 1/4 x 1 1/4 material. I milled down a 2x4.

On the front, there are two levelers.

So, move your machine around to the desired working position. Then screw the levelers down until it is steady and sturdy. I also have the base on the band saw.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------

